# anyone notice incorrect meter readings with airtricity???



## agencydude (28 Jan 2012)

Hi Guys

I've been sending meter readings for my gas and electricity to airtricity via their iphone app for a few months.
Last week I noticed that the meter readings I was sending them via the iphone app were not recorded on their website under my account details.
The meter readings don't match at all. 

I checked my account number on my iphone and it definitely matches my account number on the website.

So its definitely something wrong on their side.
I got onto their support over a week ago and I've got no response yet apart from them looking for my address details.

I'm just wondering have other people had similar problems with airtricity??


----------



## tosullivan (28 Jan 2012)

Just call them and have it changed. Too much dependance these days on txts and emails when  2 min phone call solves all


----------



## STEINER (28 Jan 2012)

I am a recent switcher to Airtricity.  The 2 bills so far have correctly used the meter readings I entered online.


----------



## markpb (28 Jan 2012)

It doesn't matter who supplies your electricity, the readings are always done by ESB Networks.



> Why are ESB or Bord Gáis still reading my meter if I'm an Airtricity customer?
> 
> ESB Networks (electricity) or Bord Gáis Networks (gas) will always read your meter, no matter which supplier you are with.
> 
> This is because the electricity and gas networks are owned and operated separately to where the supply comes from. So we are your energy supplier, but ESB Networks or Bord Gáis Networks will always be responsible for installing, maintaining and reading your meter(s).


----------



## horusd (28 Jan 2012)

Airtricity can be hit and miss on the readings alright. I had a few glitches with them in the past, but lately all seems okay.


----------



## roker (7 Feb 2012)

A friend is having hugh problems with Airtricity, they put new smart meters in during the year and have some readings mixed with the Night Storage Heaters and 24hr, their bills are incompehensible and my friend has asked for clarity. They also pay DD but still Aitricity is asking for over €400 when they vacated the house


----------



## Sandals (8 Feb 2012)

I switched to airtricity recently and last two bills for for roughly €98 and our bills with ESB were always €50-60. Must check into this. thanks.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (8 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the heads up,I just switched to Airtricity as well and got a huge shock at my first bill from them. Never thought to check the reading I called into them was correctly shown on the bill, I must dig it out and have a look.


----------



## djh (8 Feb 2012)

Was originally on their "budget plan" and despite submitting regular meter readings they were estimating an above average amount and by about 18 months (including 2 winters) in they had debited so much that I was 400 euro in credit with them. 

I moved to a normal 2 monthly bill based on actual usage and still notice that their estimates are above the odds, even though I submit meter reading each month. 

Like every company you need to keep an eye on them.


----------

